# Senko Questions



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I had a few questions regarding the Senko and what style of rigging because it seems like a popular bait. How exactly do most guys rig the Senko on the hook? Is put on like a lizard or worm so that it lies as straight as possible? Or do some people fish it wacky worm style with only a few small split shot ahead of it? How much weight are they usually fished with if they are texas rigged? 
If I can make it down to AEP this coming weekend, this could be a good lure with the rain and slight cold spell. Just hoping someone can answer a few questions. Thanks


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

We texas rig our senko. They are pretty heavy, so you shouldn't need a split shot. I have never rigged them wacky. I have wacky worms, not sure of the brand name. But they say wacky worm on the front of the package. I have caught several largemouth's on the wacky worm.
Good Luck!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I do just what basskisser said, texas rig straight and no weight needed. the action is all in the fall.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have only used the Senkos a little but I had pretty good success with them. I plan to use them more this year. I basically used them in shallow water areas and fished them as was mentioned, T-rig and weightless. I was wondering if anyone uses them in deeper water on a C-Rig? I have not done too much C-Rigging but I want to try and learn to use them more this year. I have only ever tried the C-Rig with plastic worm but I am wondering if a senko would work in the same setup?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I use a 3/0 EWG Tex-posed with no weight.

I got this AEP beauty last year with a 5 black Senko. 

Also, Senkos are not very durableI went through 3 packs in 3 days of AEP fishing last spring (25-50 bass a day)


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

I wacky rig them with a rubber O-ring in the center. Then just put your hook through the O ring, this saves the Senko from getting ripped in half. I read about this in a magazine articles last year. I like Strike King Zeros also, and there cheaper.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Rooster, That's the kind of bass I'll be looking for on Friday! I figured with the cold weather the Senko might be a good bait. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I MIGHT be fishing AEP this weekend as well. Im waiting on the weather, and my fishing buddy to get the weekend off.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Friday depends on the weather for me too. Just looked at weather forecast and calling for 80% chance of rain on Friday. With all the rain, the ponds should be getting high! I was going to meet up with FishJunky to fish some ponds. I could bear the rain if I was catching some bass!


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Senkos are awesome! I ususally rig them texas style with no weight. Throw them into the weeds at Portage Lakes and Hold on!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love to rig them wacky and skip them way under docks in the summer. They can't resist that slow fall!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I do have another question regarding this bait. What type of rod action and line weight do you guys like the best for throwing them? I was thinking of using a medium-heavy action 6'6" spinning rod with 8 pound test. I also have a medium-light action spinning rod spooled with 6 pound Spiderwire mono, which would be sensitive for light bites. Which would be the best choice because I'm not sure how heavy the Senko would be without weight. Thanks again.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

when i use senkos in early season or cold water, i use the 3inchers couple with owner downshot hook size 2.. texas rigged half way down the body to let the senko falls as naturally as possible.. once the water temps starting to rise, i goto 4inchers couple with size 1/0 owner downshot hook.. again, texas rigged half way down the body.. by mid-summer i would be throwing the 5 inchers using the same 1/0 downshot hook..
the line i use varied from 4-6lbs test depending on the conditions.. nothing fancy either,,just cheap ole mono.. 8lbs test is abit too heavy IMO..using lighter lines can give you that little extra casting distance..
this only works thus far in any moving rivers/creeks systems.. and 1 or 2 lakes so far..


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I use them flippin bushes with a light weight and shake in their face. They love that thing.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i use a spinning rod, usually med. action and 8lb yo-zuri hybrid, a med. heay rod would work well too. i like the longer rods though 7ft and up


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The 5 Senkos weigh about 1/3 oz., and you can sling them. I use a 66 MH fast action rod (baitcasting) with 12lb test fluorocarbon. But, 8lb test sounds about right for spinning gear. I got a pack of the BIG 6" senkos last night.....looking for those hungry AEP hogs!


----------



## Ivan (May 4, 2004)

I started using the Senko worm last year (without any weight) and have great success. Besides largemouth I've caught river smallies on them. These links may help you out on rigging and fishing them.

http://www.bassresource.com/fishing_lures/senko.html
http://www.bassdozer.com/articles/swimming-worm.shtml
http://www.nybass.com/robj/nybsenkorig.htm


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

you should be fine with a 6'6'' MH spinning rod, however I would use 10-12lb test. Only use 8 if the water is extremely clear.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

austin, be brave and go with the 8lb! I have drug hawgs out of heavy cover with that!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would go with the 10-12 lb just for the hookset. I would break the 8 lb or I would be worried that I didn't bury the hook deep enough. Once the fish is hooked its easy to get them in!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you can set the hook just as hard with no problems! broke one fish off all of last year, as long as the knots are good and no nicks, you'll be fine, besides, i have tried the heavier lines and found that the impede the action of the bait on the fall.


----------



## perry (Apr 20, 2005)

What is AEP?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

AEP is , I believe American Electric Power, not sure though.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

AEP does stand for American Land Power, which is THE WORD used to name the reclaimed strip land that contains hundreds of ponds.
Again thanks for all info on the Senko questions. I'm going to use them IF I can find some around Athens. Wal-mart doesn't have them and I have one other place to try. If I do find them, I plan on using them on the medium/heavy action spinning rod.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

OUfisherman, senko is a generic term you might want to find some yum dingers, or anyother types, there are alot out there.


----------



## Fatbass (Feb 22, 2005)

Senkos, Sling Worms...Whatever you want to call them...they are great baits. Shallow...Deep...Texas Rigged...Carolina Rigged you name it and it does the trick! I usually will texas rig my Senko however even without weight they still perform well in deep water. The action is in the fall and in deep water they fall longer. I have had really good luck with them on Carolina rigs as well, however I will use about 3 feet or leader with the Carolina to "free" up the worm a bit and give it time to work its mojo! Hope this helps...Good Luck!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

oufisherman said:


> AEP does stand for American Land Power, which is THE WORD used to name the reclaimed strip land that contains hundreds of ponds.
> Again thanks for all info on the Senko questions. I'm going to use them IF I can find some around Athens. Wal-mart doesn't have them and I have one other place to try. If I do find them, I plan on using them on the medium/heavy action spinning rod.


 That is not exactly right. The initials "AEP" do in fact stand for "American Electric Power" because they are the ones who own the land. The land has been put into their own Recreation Project in which they have reclaimed old mining areas. If anyone has ever seen the an active or newly vacated strip mine area you can get an idea what was there. The ground pretty much gets totally stripped and the ponds are barely suitable to any aquatic life due to the sulfur content. By putting the entire area back in a natural state they allow the strip mine ponds to grow into very healthy bodies of water.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a link to some more info on the ReCreation Land.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I see the mistake when I mentioned AEP. I put in Land instead of Electric when explaining the initials. Sometimes I miss the easiest things. I picked up a similar bait to the Senkos at Wal-Mart, which was the best I could find. Might have to put in an order to Bass Pro if these imitations work. I'll be giving them a shot on Friday at AEP.


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey OU its also called a finess worm, walmart carries the yamamoto baits in a blue package i believe. My favorite color is purple with black and silver flecks in it. Buy more then one because the other guys are right, they tear up easy...especially when 5 lb bass are killing them! Good luck this weekend and give us a full report when you get back, im heading down for my first trip the 12th!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Juniormintz, I did end up picking up the yamamoto bait at Wal-mart, I forget exactly what the name of the worm is. However, I was unable to make it down to AEP. My wife has been sick this week with broncitis and I thought she was going back to work. She stayed home and I didn't know if I was going to have to take her back to the doctor. I'll give it a shot another weekend, and HOPEFULLY my staying home will give me go right ahead and fish honey pass from the wife!


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah OU i know what you mean, can't just leave the wife at home sick,you would be sleeping on the couch for years to come. Good luck if you get down there before me, ill give you a full report when i go in 10 days!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

walmart doesn't sell yamamoto senkos up here but they sell kinami worms which are the same thing, from his son's company. A little cheaper than true senkos but you get less in the pack so it evens out.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Just my .02, but this has been a winning producer for me. Where I fish, I have to make long casts with a weightless Yum Dinger, so I use Fireline with a flourocarbon leader. I use about 6lb diameter in bright yellow so that I can see the line easily, which is key when fishing these type of baits. I just match the flourocarbon to the pound test line. I think 6lb diameter fireline is 14 lb test, so I use 14 lb flouro as the leader. And, I swear by Yum's brand, even over Senkos. Maybe it's conifdence, but they produce. The bass wont let them go. I use 5" inch dingers for the most part, but 4" work well too. I have also had smallmouth nail these. Great bait.


----------

